# Sears Chief Badge



## RPower (Apr 3, 2022)

Sears Chief badge, open to trades.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 3, 2022)

$75


----------



## RPower (Apr 3, 2022)

ND


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 3, 2022)

$100


----------



## RPower (Apr 3, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## RPower (Apr 11, 2022)

This item is no longer available.


----------

